# Dear Playstation Network Customer,



## Bacon Boy (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony Email said:
			
		

> ===================================
> 
> PlayStation(R)Network
> 
> ...



Great...


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 27, 2011)

Sony's failing.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 27, 2011)

Im not even joking im actually gonna buy a xbox


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 27, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Great...


 
Has this happened in both USA and the UK?

I've just recieved the email from SCEE a few moments ago.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL
CREDIT CARD NUMBERS IN A SYSTEM
LOL


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Fillfall (Apr 27, 2011)

Stupid hackers. Now I have to change that password again.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 27, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Stupid hackers. Now I have to change that password again.


 
And your address, email address and credit card info.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> LOL
> CREDIT CARD NUMBERS IN A SYSTEM
> LOL


 ^^^^

I'm good. Just need to change email and password and I'll be sent. Address is a PO Box so unless they want to stalk me, tough luck.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll have to change my email and password as soon as I can. The address I had saved under my account is an address I have since moved from, so if anyone wants to stalk me, they can just stalk and empty house which is going for sale. 

Funny I never received an email about this from Sony, though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 28, 2011)

in reality though, unless they want to sell mass amounts of info, or you're one of the handful (lets say 1,000 out of however many customers own a ps3 and use psn) of people who the hackers choose to mess with.. you're safe, unless you input your CC info.  i guess.

i mean, what are they going to do with hundreds of thousands of profiles?  they can't realistically use all of them, especially since people will be changing their dox soon enough..

i dunno.  not saying to keep yourself chill, just saying you shouldn't panic all of a sudden.  could be worse.  far worse.  i guess.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 30, 2011)

This is annoying because I've only bought one thing on the psn. =_=

I just

can't they apologize a little more profusely or something


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 30, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Funny I never received an email about this from Sony, though.


 
Strange, guess I'm not the only one.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 30, 2011)

i got the email yesterday, or today.. dunno.

nbd, only bought gran turismo with a pay-to-use card.. i think.  yes, it was, cuz i remember having the card stashed somewhere cuz i'm a packrat like that.  and i've moved, since then.

suck on that, hackers.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 30, 2011)

Checked the ATM card I had in there thanks to past e-mail receipts. It was a card my mom canceled last year, so they can't get far with a closed card. Changed my e-mail password, as well. Hope they get everything straightened out soon.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 30, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Checked the ATM card I had in there thanks to past e-mail receipts. It was a card my mom canceled last year, so they can't get far with a closed card. Changed my e-mail password, as well. Hope they get everything straightened out soon.


 
Just wondering. Since PSN is down, how do you change your email?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 1, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Just wondering. Since PSN is down, how do you change your email?


I don't believe you can until it is back up. I was trying to figure a way to do it, but was unsuccessful. Sorry.


----------



## Morkie (May 1, 2011)

Well....I can't wait until the new Nintendo system comes out!


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 1, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> I don't believe you can until it is back up. I was trying to figure a way to do it, but was unsuccessful. Sorry.


 
It's quite alright. I believe that PSN should be back anytime on the first days of May, so I'll change it then. I could be wrong about the time it comes back though.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 1, 2011)

Morkie said:


> Well....I can't wait until the new Nintendo system comes out!


 why would you post that, here?

really.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 1, 2011)

Free Playstation+ for a month YAAAAAAAY


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Free Playstation+ for a month YAAAAAAAY


 
I forgive you, Playstation.


----------



## Ciaran (May 1, 2011)

Will this be similar to normal playstation plus.

Where everything is locked after the subscription ends?


----------



## Ricano (May 1, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Will this be similar to normal playstation plus.
> 
> Where everything is locked after the subscription ends?


 
Yeah.


----------



## twinkinator (May 1, 2011)

I almost guarantee whoever hacked the PS3 network was hired under-the-table by Microsoft/somebody who likes Microsoft to take out the network. Nearly all of my friends that played on the PS3 network are buying XBOX360s now.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 2, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> I almost guarantee whoever hacked the PS3 network was hired under-the-table by Microsoft/somebody who likes Microsoft to take out the network. Nearly all of my friends that played on the PS3 network are buying XBOX360s now.


 
I am planning on getting an Xbox, but the PSN problem has nothing to do with it. I may get a part time job soon, and it's convinced me that I can pay for Xbox Live. Only reason I would get Xbox is because of the Dedicated Servers it provides and a few games I'd like to try. I'll never sell my PS3 though, even if PSN would go down like this again.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 2, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I forgive you, Playstation.


 i wouldn't have..

so, does that mean i have it now, or whenever psn is available again?

cool, i guess..  meh.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2011)

I know this guy is being serious but, just some of the things he says, like: "Number 2! Video on my Number 2!... no, okay?"



Spoiler


----------



## Psychonaut (May 2, 2011)

Brad said:


> I know this guy is being serious but, just some of the things he says, like: "Number 2! Video on my Number 2!... no, okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 typical mexican teenager posting videos on the internet.
>talks about **** he doesn't know about
>assumptions and opinions clearly ****ing ********
>doesn't know **** to begin with
>still feels entitled enough to record and post a video of him stuttering like a dumbass about **** he didn't take the time to check

i wish i could laugh, but these people make me rage.
first person to call me racist gets a wall of text in return, btw.


----------



## Ricano (May 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> typical mexican teenager posting videos on the internet.
> >talks about **** he doesn't know about
> >assumptions and opinions clearly ****ing ********
> >doesn't know **** to begin with
> ...


 
omgrasist.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> typical mexican teenager posting videos on the internet.
> >talks about **** he doesn't know about
> >assumptions and opinions clearly ****ing ********
> >doesn't know **** to begin with
> ...


 
That was a bit unnecessary to say...


----------



## Psychonaut (May 2, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> That was a bit unnecessary to say...


 first sentence, sure.

everything else was spot on and relevant in every way.


----------



## Brad (May 4, 2011)

We discovered that the intruders had planted a file on one of our Sony Online Entertainment servers named “Anonymous” with the words “We are Legion.” I got this from the newest PS Blog post. 

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...e-of-representatives/comment-page-4/#comments


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2011)

Anonymous would have fessed up to it. They're too prideful to let someone else take credit for their work. I somehow doubt it's them.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 4, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I forgive you, Playstation.


 
Sarcasm bro?

I hope if someone hacks Xbox Microsoft won't sue him. 0_0

@Bacon Boy Anon SAID it wasn't them.


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:


> Sarcasm bro?
> 
> @Bacon Boy Anon SAID it wasn't them.


 
Nah, i guess as long as i can get some free stuff with PS+, i guess.

I guess guess guess guess guess guess guess guess guess.

That's not the best proof, though.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 4, 2011)

Brad said:


> We discovered that the intruders had planted a file on one of our Sony Online Entertainment servers named “Anonymous” with the words “We are Legion.” I got this from the newest PS Blog post.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...e-of-representatives/comment-page-4/#comments


 anonymous has better things to do than dick around in sony's business

if one ****ing ****** put it in there trying to be cool, that's one thing, but the whole of anonymous is not represented by one *** who can run a OS put together by another person trying to look like a badass..

it's represented as a bunch of fags who post on 4chan, etc


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 5, 2011)

Goddamn how can a large business like Sony be so incompotent?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 5, 2011)

It is taking them a rather long time to get things back up...


----------



## Brad (May 5, 2011)

Why cant sony just work on on-line gaming first, THEN work on the other services second.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 5, 2011)

It's all tied in together.


----------

